# New Burstner Solano Water Ingress



## Dorsetdon

We purchased a brand new Burstner Solano T615 from Southdowns dealership in March this year. Within weeks we experienced a leak which we thought was from the central roof light. We had the roof light resealed under warranty. A few weeks later we went to France for two weeks. 
During our time in France we had major water ingress from the roof seals where the side panel meets the GRP top. 
Upon our return our dealer, Southdowns are still investigating. They have had the van for over six weeks and cannot confirm what is wrong or how it can be fixed. They have said that they will just squirt some mastic into the joint, put the van under a sprinkler for two hours and check for ingress. We have requested a full report as we are concerned that the mastic may be faulty given we have had two experiences of water ingress and the dealer, Southdowns had previously attempted a repair whilst the van was with them. 
This situation is totally unacceptable and both the dealer, Southdowns and Burstner have been useless to say the least. We have a brand new van with serious damage and no proposals for resolution. We have requested a replacement van as we now have no confidence in the design of the roof seal, mastic quality and the ability of the dealer Southdowns to make a repair. 
So, if you are thinking of buying Burstner, beware!! 
Equally, beware of Southdowns who appear not to have the skill base to carry out this type of warranty work.....


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi DorsetDon, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts!

Sorry to hear about your problems. It's unusual, to say the least, to hear about problems like this with Burstner.

I hope you get it fixed to your satisfaction.

Was this your first motorhome?

Gerald


----------



## 96299

Dorsetdon said:


> We purchased a brand new Burstner Solano T615 from Southdowns dealership in March this year. Within weeks we experienced a leak which we thought was from the central roof light. We had the roof light resealed under warranty. A few weeks later we went to France for two weeks.
> During our time in France we had major water ingress from the roof seals where the side panel meets the GRP top.
> Upon our return our dealer, Southdowns are still investigating. They have had the van for over six weeks and cannot confirm what is wrong or how it can be fixed. They have said that they will just squirt some mastic into the joint, put the van under a sprinkler for two hours and check for ingress. We have requested a full report as we are concerned that the mastic may be faulty given we have had two experiences of water ingress and the dealer, Southdowns had previously attempted a repair whilst the van was with them.
> This situation is totally unacceptable and both the dealer, Southdowns and Burstner have been useless to say the least. We have a brand new van with serious damage and no proposals for resolution. We have requested a replacement van as we now have no confidence in the design of the roof seal, mastic quality and the ability of the dealer Southdowns to make a repair.
> So, if you are thinking of buying Burstner, beware!!
> Equally, beware of Southdowns who appear not to have the skill base to carry out this type of warranty work.....


*

Very sorry to hear of your troubles. I know how you feel trying to deal with Burstner, they're a nightmare. Hope you get sorted one way or the other real soon.

My Burstner has also been very troublesome to say the least. We've had it just over two years and we are still getting problems with it up until a few weeks ago when we had the last lot of trouble fixed. I think and someone else in the industry also thinks that Burstner are not producing quality like they used to do. We've had so many problems with the van that Burstner are off the next van shopping list.

steve*


----------



## neilbes

threaten them with rejecting it not fit for purpose


----------



## CourtJester

Hello Dorsetdon
Be prepared to use a solicitor. Easy case for a lawyer I would have thought.
Regards


----------



## CourtJester

Hello again
I believe that you have a five year guarantee against water ingress. You should have no problems at all. Threaten them with the law if you feel that you are getting nowhere, then claim all fees back.
Cheers


----------



## Dukeham

Hi.
I had the misfortune to buy new from Southdowns earlier this year & although not had your problems, I think they, & especially the T--t! Michael Ailing MD are an awful company. I think the workshop staff are quite accommodating but there hands are often tied by the people further up the food chain.
I walked out of the MD's plush conference room once & turned around & said at the top of my voice to him "why don't you buy it back of me & I wont have to deal with you any more" Needless to say he did not.
Try the Burstner stand at the NEC !!
Good luck with it.
GC


----------



## Dorsetdon

*Burstner Solano Water Ingress*

Thanks to all for your support.
Believe it or not, this was only a small part of our story! When we traveled to France the van was basically brand new (550 miles) We traveled around France and encountered many serious problems. The brake lights failed. The Instrument panel failed and all of the insect blinds and sun blinds failed. Not the mention the roof leaks and consequential damage.
There we also in excess of 30 other various points. 
We were recovered twice on a low loader and spent some time in a french hotel because of electrical faults. We had two engine failures and had five Fiat assist call outs.
We have since our return been in protracted correspondence with the dealer Southdowns Motorcaravans Ltd and have formally requested a replacement vehicle as we now have no confidence in this van. Southdowns have declined! 
Southdowns have offered to sell it for us and then suggested that we add additional monies to whatever we can get and buy a new one. What on earth are they thinking. Do we look like criminals who fence dodgy vehicles! Don't forget this is a brand new van and that they have responsibilities to correct the issues.
There's nothing like good manufacturer and dealership support and this is nothing like good manufacturer and dealership support!
There is one final point. When we agreed to buy the van we were told that it was a previous season spec, unregistered with delivery miles only. Not true. It is actually a 2007 spec and not 2008 as advertised. we didn't even get what we paid for! 
Southdowns have a lot to answer for.

Oh well, time to appoint a solicitor........

I


----------



## Dorsetdon

PS. Forgot to mention. Over the last five years we have had four new vans of which three were Burstners. A 747, Travel Van 517, ans Solano T615.
Brand loyalty counts for nothing nowadays....

I


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We had loads of problems with Southdowns, including 5 months for parts to arrive - they blamed Burstner.

We changed our van to an Elegance, bought 2nd hand (1 year old with 1300 miles) from Premier near Chichester. They resolved a problem with the passenger door mechanism which required parts from Burstner in 3 weeks.

Southdowns have some good staff but the Aylings are snobs who are not interested unless you own a Concorde.

Id park your van across their yard gate with a big sign in the window stating that its unfit and they wont take it back. Only move it when the police ask you (if they do)

Andy


----------



## Dorsetdon

Thanks Andy,
I might give your suggestion some serious consideration!
Are Premier Burstner dealers?

I


----------



## Bubblehead

Dorsetdon

Unfortunately Premier are not Burstner dealers, however it doesnt seem to stop them sorting out problems that we've had. Lisa (service manager) is excellent and even contacted Fiat for us when our engine warning light came on whilst we were in Germany. She aranged for us to go to a garage and have the problem (loose wire) sorted at no cost.

Andy


----------



## Jezport

With all those problems I would want a refund. If you paid on finance, they should be able to help. If not you still have the right to demand a refund, as the van is seriously not fit for purpose.


----------



## Dorsetdon

Thanks Jezport

The Sale of Goods (Implied Terms) Act deals with the HP side of the deal. Any claim made using this act is via the finance company as they have very strict duties to perform under this legislation.

I


----------



## geraldandannie

Bubblehead said:


> We changed our van to an Elegance, bought 2nd hand (1 year old with 1300 miles) from Premier near Chichester. They resolved a problem with the passenger door mechanism which required parts from Burstner in 3 weeks.


One of the features of having Swift on this forum is that we sometimes get a feeling for what happens in dealer - manufacturer communications.

When you're only communicating with the dealer, you have to believe what they tell you. "Problems at the factory, we keep chasing them" is what you might hear, and your conclusions would be that the manufacturer is useless.

However, we occasionally hear from the other side in the case of Swift, and I get the feeling that often it is the dealer where the fault lies. Swift never openly criticise their dealer network, but problems seem to be resolved fairly quickly when the owner is in direct conversation with the manufacturer (especially through the forums of MHF :wink: ).

The problem is that your contract is with the dealer, and quite often the manufacturer will have no direct contact with you - which, in an ideal world, would be the way to do it. So, what to do? 

The sooner other manufacturers realise the benefits of having a presence on forums like this, the better. All this adverse publicity can be doing them no good at all.

Gerald


----------



## CourtJester

Hello Dorsetdon
I like GeraldandAnnie's comment. Have you told the dealer that their 'performance' in this regard is being monitored by many motorhome users on this forum? I would.
Best wishes.


----------



## Dorsetdon

I have been in contact with Burstner directly. Their only advice is to take it their supreme dealer for the repairs to the leaky roof which is over 200 miles away. I have consulted with other Burstner workshops and they suggest that any repairs to the top "T" seams will be complicated and they would need the van for about two weeks.
Southdowns are still happy to squirt some Dow Corning mastic into the joint and keep their fingers crossed. 
Where do I go from here? No dealer support, no manufacturer support. 
Are all brands the same?

I


----------



## becky

I took my personal import LHD Elegance 821 to Southdowns at the suggestion of Burstner Germany for some warranty work and they dealt with my issues without hesitation and did a great job. They have since serviced and maintained it for me. I find them to be a really friendly bunch and would not hesitate to recommend them. I am on my fourth motorhome of various makes, each from a different dealer and none are perfect but you must remember that they are very complicated bits of kit, I tend to not get too excited when I get a problem with a camper or dealer (even a car dealer) and I always end up getting things sorted!


----------



## sweetie

Dorsetdon
have you managed to have the water ingress sorted ? My solano was booked in for service and damp check today, went to unload yesterday only to find the fabric roof lining above the habitation door soaking wet.
They have sealed roof where the front section meets main roof about 5 months ago when water was coming in but this time the previous job looks fine.
Did you manage to find exactly where your water was coming in.

Steve


----------



## Dorsetdon

sweetie said:


> Dorsetdon
> have you managed to have the water ingress sorted ? My solano was booked in for service and damp check today, went to unload yesterday only to find the fabric roof lining above the habitation door soaking wet.
> They have sealed roof where the front section meets main roof about 5 months ago when water was coming in but this time the previous job looks fine.
> Did you manage to find exactly where your water was coming in.
> 
> Steve


No luck yet I'm afraid! We first reported the leak in August and we are still awaiting resolution. Our dealer, Southdowns are about as much use as a chocolate fire guard and I have now been dealing directly with Burstner. The Solano is to go back to Germany for a factory repair. But who knows when?
Our leaks is where the GRP front roof section meets the aliuminium roofing sheets. There is a large globule of mastic here. I'm told this is quite normal for a new van! (Photos attached)
I must be careful what I say on this site (MHF) about our dealer, Southdowns as I have a personal visit from the MD on my doorstep one evening! We haven't communicated since..... Sometimes I just seem to forget that I'm only the customer.


----------



## CourtJester

Hello DorsetDon.
Just had a look at your photos. You don't have to be an expert motorhome manufacturer to note that the mastic blob is *not* normal! Have you taken the issue to law yet?
Regards.


----------



## waterloo

From what I can gather Southdowns seem to be pretty useless.
I have tried talking to them, they say they will call back but do not. This goes for Becks motoromes as well


----------



## becky

*The Blob*

If you think that is a large blob, think again. Get on the roof of most american RV's and you will find four dinner plate size puddles of sealant which cover the corners of the roof panel where it joins the front and rear caps and the lateral jointing strips; and they still leak!!


----------



## Dorsetdon

Well it is now some 9 months since Southdowns towed away my new motorhome for warranty repairs to the engine, roof, wiring loom and various other issues. I have a massive file recording my complaint and have been in detailed correspondence with Southdowns. They have not been at all responsive and I have even been personally intimidated by the MD on my own doorstep. They have now had the motorhome for 9 months and they are not responding. I am not sure what games they are playing but I am resolute and I will not stop until the matter is resolved to my satisfaction. 

I now have a solicitor involved and I will shortly be launching legal proceedings to seek full settlement. Southdowns have had more than enough opportunity to resolve issues and I have even offered various options. 

I feel very bitter about this dealers attude and that they have failed to address the issues. I could not in a thousand years ever recommend this dealer.


----------



## becky

I thought you had this sorted and you were going back to Burstner direct? Have Burstner blown you out, they dont seem to respond very well to direct contact.


----------



## Dee123

Have you thought about contacting the trading standards..Found them helpful when i had problems with mine.


----------



## Dorsetdon

Thanks Dee123
I have already lodged a case with Hampshire TS and I am hopeful that they will pursue the dealer, Southdowns for mis-selling the model year.
I note you have a Travel Van. How are you finding it? We put our 12 mth one against the Solano. I wish we hadn't.


----------



## Spacerunner

Dorsetdon said:


> Well it is now some 9 months since Southdowns towed away my new motorhome for warranty repairs to the engine, roof, wiring loom and various other issues. I have a massive file recording my complaint and have been in detailed correspondence with Southdowns. They have not been at all responsive and I have even been personally intimidated by the MD on my own doorstep. They have now had the motorhome for 9 months and they are not responding. I am not sure what games they are playing but I am resolute and I will not stop until the matter is resolved to my satisfaction.
> 
> I now have a solicitor involved and I will shortly be launching legal proceedings to seek full settlement. Southdowns have had more than enough opportunity to resolve issues and I have even offered various options.
> 
> I feel very bitter about this dealers attude and that they have failed to address the issues. I could not in a thousand years ever recommend this dealer.


I know that this wont help you, but this is the level of service you *should* be getting. This is my experience with my dealer.

My 2007 Chausson developed a water ingress problem remarkably similar to your Solarno, I rang my supplying dealer, Highbridge, in Somerset on a Thursday. I was informed that the workshop was quite busy could I possibly get the van to them the following Friday.

I arrived at Highbridge's workshop at 0830 on the Friday the van was whipped away immediately. I was then presented with a Mercedes A class courtesy car for my use throughout the day.

I returned at 5.00 pm and the van was almost ready. The workshop had completely removed the capping along one side, the transverse seal and cover between overcab and main roof, and a small joining section on the opposite side of the roof. These areas were all cleaned up, resealed and all capping replaced.
All work done under warranty, and not treat like a parasite but a valued customer.
After checking the van's habitation and damp test service record, some advice about not driving too far for the first 24 hours I departed Highbridge at 5.30pm, and was one happy camper again

So you see it can be done, and done painlessly, its easy to see why Highbridge are one of the few very successful dealers in this country.


----------



## Dorsetdon

Thanks Spacerunner,

Wow! what a result. 

No chance of any such service from Southdowns. They only have one agenda. Theirs!


----------

